# Al Pacino & Robert De Niro's HEAT Arrives May 9 in New Restoration Overseen By Michael Mann



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> AL PACINO & ROBERT DE NIRO STAR IN
> 
> MICHAEL MANN’S MASTERPIECE HEAT,
> 
> ...


----------

